# Masonic Chick Tract



## nfasson (Jul 24, 2013)

Anyone remember these? I think this one is pretty hilarious:

http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/1036/1036_01.asp

Apparently the Masonic demon that will possess you upon initiation is a frilled lizard... interesting.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zaden (Jul 24, 2013)

I always get a kick out of those tracts.


----------



## Brennan (Jul 24, 2013)

Wasn't baphomet  just a mistranslation of Mohammed?


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zaden (Jul 24, 2013)

Brennan said:


> Wasn't baphomet just a mistranslation of Mohammed?
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



Supposedly, yes. There are only spurious references so it is a bit foggy. It does seem to tie back to the confessions (under torture) of the Knights Templar. 

Another bit of craziness from the folks at Chick publications: http://www.chick.com/reading/tracts/1074/1074_01.asp


----------



## nfasson (Jul 24, 2013)

dalinkou said:


> Should have made it look like a goat instead of a flying lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A goat would have made sense. Poor Larry deserved better than some random lizard. I shudder to think what's lurking in his brother-in-law! Godzilla?

I guess the half-baked, wild-eyed tales of lizard demon possession and Satanic goat worship sell Tracts more than the plain old mundane truth.

I think some folks always have to have an enemy to battle, whether it be literal or figurative. How exhausting.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## bezobrazan (Jul 24, 2013)

I love these scare-tactics cartoons. I remember one from way back when that had a wonderful antagonist Lou Siffer. 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## brother josh (Jul 25, 2013)

These are funny can anyone find some more I'm looking but I can't find any the one on Mormonism is hilarious as well 


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Vikti (Jul 26, 2013)

I thought that baphomet was derived from the Greek word for knowledge
Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Zaden (Jul 26, 2013)

brother josh said:


> These are funny can anyone find some more I'm looking but I can't find any the one on Mormonism is hilarious as well
> 
> 
> Freemason Connect Mobile



The full list of "in stock": http://www.chick.com/catalog/tractlist.asp?q=126&Language=English
and "out of stock": http://www.chick.com/catalog/tractlistCustomWCovers.asp?q=96&Language=English

And here is a great parody version: http://www.fredvanlente.com/downloads/WhyWeHere.pdf


----------



## Brother JC (Aug 6, 2013)

I remember tracts like this from the '70s, they were all over Roswell. Never saw the Masonic ones then, just the rock-n-roll ones.


----------



## Lowcarbjc (Aug 6, 2013)

This page was so funny to me from one of their tracts. All parties cancelled due to fire lol. The artist had a sense of humor. 



Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Tony Uzzell (Aug 6, 2013)

Okay. Who told the Chick Tract people our plans?

Who told?

Baphomet's gonna get that guy.

TU

:tongue_smilie:


----------



## bezobrazan (Aug 13, 2013)

I love that link, big fan of Cthulhu. 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SeattleMason0613 (Aug 13, 2013)

Great laugh! 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## SteveWolfe (Aug 28, 2013)

There are some great Chick tract parody sites out there too. A quick google search will bring them up


Freemason Connect HD "Who wants to fight? Any animal can fight. But to sing of beautiful things, and make people believe them..."-Spartacus


----------



## safehouse (Oct 31, 2013)

My Freemasonry


----------

